

Fedora 14 cloud servers launched with full root access by CloudSigma - cloudsigma
http://www.cloudsigma.com/en/about-us/press-releases/180

======
rworthington
Nice timely release! I've been using Fedora 13 for a while and was interested
to give Fedora 14 a whirl. I've just signed up for your free trial so I'm
interested to see how it compares to version 13 but also how it performs on a
cloud infrastructure.

------
ccomputinggeek
Yes the 14 day trial is a nice touch for Fedora 14! Probably not worth holding
out for the next release to get the extra free day :-)

I like having root access, its one of my main gripes with some of the larger
cloud vendors I've tried in the past.

